# basement floor heave



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

gray8383 said:


> pappagor, this winter has been unreal hasnt it? We dug holes before the first of the year and their was alreay 3 ft of frost. We must be getting close to 50 days with sub zero temps this winter. Every town around me has all houses running water 24-7 to keep water lines from freezing. I have relatives that live only a couple blocks from mayo


]
we call that area the landing pad [mayo one meda vac]:laughing:


----------



## gray8383 (Feb 11, 2014)

ok thanks


----------



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

is it still doing the same thing or did you get it to stop it


----------



## gray8383 (Feb 11, 2014)

It has stopped and is now coming back down.


----------



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

is the home sold or is it a spec 
sound like you have to pull the floor to correct the problem


----------



## gray8383 (Feb 11, 2014)

It is in a custom home, we drilled holes in the sump pit down low and the water level came back up to where it has always been. It does not come up far enough to hit the drain tiles so it is well below the bottom of the concrete floor. It has not cracked anywhere else, just where the geothermal loops go to the exterior.


----------



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

cut the floor were the lines are remove the lines dig down so you can get good fill under and over the lines you might want to add a nother basket in the aera of the lines just to be safe you should be able to match the stamped floor neve fun after the fact.


----------



## gray8383 (Feb 11, 2014)

The bad part is the floor all has in floor heat.


----------



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

u are a #8 woody


----------



## gray8383 (Feb 11, 2014)

I think we have found our issue, after the heat is taken out of the water/antifreeze mix and is on its way back out to the feild it is below 32 degrees. The pipes under the floor are not insulated so the ground around them is freezing, which is causing the floor to lift and crack. That is why it is only where the pipes are, and only started after the geothermal was fired up. Now the real fun is going to start with fixing it and insuracne companies and such.


----------



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

could you dig outside to the lines foam that area .
or leave a littel more heat in the line 
by the time you are done you will know a lot more then you do now:no:


----------

